# Pics of Lounge - pool table or not???



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Now I've got some pics of the lounge - waddaya reckon should I put a pool table in?

Mates say yes (obviously!) but I'm not sure if it will just look daft?




























Dave

p.s. no it won't fit in the dining room 

p.p.s yes I will be changing the ceiling lights and yes it is a bachelor pad!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i thought by your taste in car.s and eye wear you had good taste why did it go so wrong :-/


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

well - the pool table could double up as an ironing board ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I've only been here 6 weeks - can't afford to decorate! and the ikea rug is temporary :-[

Not that bad is it?

Dave

Out of the 6 weeks I've been here I've actually only been in the house for 9 days . . .


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Ironing is now fully outsourced Â£8 for a big bag of shirts.

You're never going to let that one lie are you 

Dave


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

but the ET please explain that one away don't tell me it was your ex girlfriends ;D










you should just have your mother in law there instead ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

We used to live in Dubai as kids, when ET the film came out one of the hotels had a big exhibition it and speilburg. One of our family friends was involved in organising these things. At the end of the night he brought it back as a gift me and my sister.

Hence its been in the family for years (since the film release) and I thinks he's kinda cool. :

Dave


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

No in laws at the moment ;D

Dave


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> No in laws at the moment Â ;D
> 
> Dave


no wonder you can afford that motor then ;Dare you still enjoying it?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Yup motor is the dogs danglies but thats for a different thread.

What about the pool table ?? ?? (and the oakleys!)

Dave


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Go for it! But you need to change the decor so it blends in - starting with the light IMO.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Ceiling and Ikea floor lamp will be going! All in good time.

Dave


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I love the ET!!! It's brilliant! 

W.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Yeah ET is cool and with an Ikea look a pool table will look great IMHO.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

David
Yes go for it!
My suggestion: Get rid of that paper on the ceiling, install flush fitted dimmable halogen lights. A light for the table which can be lowered nearer the table when in use. Blood red walls and ceiling. Electric blue baize pool table.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Ikea coffee table is also going.

Need some poncy design chair effort as well (Corbusier lounger perhaps)

Walls in the hallway are red :-/ so could be too much for the living room :

The lights for the ceiling were/are going to be a mad steel and lalique style shade affair - saw it in the lanes in Brighton 3 years ago - hope the dudes still there.

Just need to find a good pool table - bizzarrely harrods apparently have a good range for good value ???

What do you reccomend for the ceiling - just flat matt?

Dave


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

yeah, i would strip the paper and just paint the ceiling or if its in poor shape get it skimmed for a nice flat finish.
Personally I would lighten the hallway, this would open it up.
Like the idea of the Corbusier but would you use it in the 'Pool' room? check these out:
http://www.boconcept.com/SiteVersions/31/429.asp
The Evo chair. Perfect for when you gotta couple of mates round playing pool. very James Bond


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Hmmmm I'd need to buy a big fluffy white cats if I got one of those.

Always fancied a corbusier effort though - probably never sit/lie in it :-/

Hallway is pretty huge so the wallpaper doesn't really matter there.

BOConcept are a good site - lots of nice gear.

Dave


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You know what ;D... I would make that in to a right razzy dance floor with a pole in the middle so I could jiggie up and down it LOLOLOL ;D.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

put a mud wrestling pool in and live webcam ( dont appear yourself, get some hoes in )


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> You know what Â ;D... I would make that in to a right razzy dance floor with a pole in the middle so I could jiggie up and down it LOLOLOL Â ;D. Â


That's right Abi, go off topic!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> That's right Abi, go off topic!


OOpps sorry . But if he had my idea fitted then he can just sit back and watch the entertainment . Life or riley for a man eh LOL ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Only put one if you are really mad about Pool and you will be using it.

It will take a hell of a lot of space and restrict your entrance to the the dining room as well.

But it will be great to use it for shagging women on the top of it! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Or if you have been in pain with your back and neck like me a nice hard surface to sleep on


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Do you guys troll each others posts?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Will you be putting a bar with optics in too?

Pubs are the place for pool tables. Â Oh and pikey, nouveau, arriviste joints. 

Just don't do it. But do lose the artex ceiling asap. :-X


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

The pole and hot tub are in another room adjacent to the boudoir . . . perhaps someone could demonstrate how to use them - NOT you V.

Got a huge kitchen cupboard for spirits with the optics in - loads of duty free in there.

Dave

p.s. the dining table is just the right height  bit wobbly now though.


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

Wow what a lounge - such character and style......

Pool table? Why stop there, get a scalectrix as well....student saddo.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Thought about a scalextrix but then thought it might be better just to go to a track and race real cars.

Not sure how the student saddo bit relates?

Though I'm sure someone will point out that this is a direct personal attack on oneself and that you should be forced to spend a week in the sin bin.

Dave

p.s. We need a sin bin 

p.p.s Got anything _constructive_ to say?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Don't forget you need room to swing a cue.

If you're talking a 6' x 3' table then the minimum width you'll need is 13' and length 16'.

Doesn't look wide enough to me :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

David is an expert in swinging a cue, he is doing behind his back with great style so he doesn't need a lot of space! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Why don't you just get a full size snooker table :-*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I was off work on Monday and was watching one of the many housey programmes as it featured a couple looking for a house in Northumberlnad (where I'm from).

AS you might imagine, money goes a little farther there than it does in London and for their Â£500,000 they were looking at a six bedroom place overlooking the sea. To cut a long story short, this place had a room on the first floor with TWO full size snooker tables, a pool table and a table tennis jobby. The space below was taken up by the inddot pool, spa and jacuzzi..

I say go for it. Then you can go into pubs and fleece people for money.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

No room for a snooker table.

Kell - Northern lad meself - whys it so cheap - well its bloody cold up there.

Dave


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

Ermm, it depends on how often you will use it. You don't seem to spend a lot of time in your house so maybe it's not worth it?

On the otherhand, if you don't need a living room, and the pool table will fit properly, go for it! I'm definitely going to get one sooner or later!


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

You're right I don't spend much time at home - but that didn't stop me buying a house with 11 rooms!

Definately a boys toy/bachelor pad thing - sort of while I can I should.

Just undecided if it will work in the living room ???

Dave


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> You're right I don't spend much time at home - but that didn't stop me buying a house with 11 rooms!
> 
> Definately a boys toy/bachelor pad thing - sort of while I can I should.
> 
> ...


I don't think it will work 100% in your living room unless you have another living area that you can use? Why not just put it in one of the other 11 rooms?!


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Bedroom
Guest room
Gym
Dressing room
Study
Lounge
Dining room
kitchen
utility room
bathroom 1
barthroom 2
en-suite (room?)
Garage - no access from the house 

So no space really  plus I don't know what else to stick at that end of the room!

Dave


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why don't you organise a nice party in your big house? It is so wasted all empty and with no people.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

> Why don't you organise a nice party in your big house? It is so wasted all empty and with no people.


What you didn't get your invite 

Will be doing at some point - havn't even unpacked the decks and records yet.

Will be a BBQ do though - seeing as I've got 2 of em and a chimnea.

(Abi will be starring on the pole)

Dave


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> Why don't you organise a nice party in your big house? It is so wasted all empty and with no people.


I agree! We can have a "pool" party!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

will you be scratching master t.


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> will you be scratching master t.


Lol! I think David might get angry if i scratched his pool table ;D ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Don't worry got stantons on the 1210s so scratchin is fine. Never was a fan of orotfons - got a crappy mixer though

Dave


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> - seeing as I've got 2 of em and a chimnea.


You've got a TVR as well as the Mazza? Business must be good


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh I love a good old Knees up will I be invited to this party too LOL ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Oh I love a good old Knees up will I be invited to this party too LOL Â ;D


I think it's a Male Thang Abi


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Abi - if you read it all - your on the pole!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If she's on the pole with her knees up then...best not go there.


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

What about an Air Hockey table instead of Pool. Pool tables are so 80's and deffo "man on his own";D

Or keep the space clear for all those parties and get a couple of PS2 dance mats ;D


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

This should sort out any space issues that u may have ;D

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...0001&langId=-1&catalogId=1001&productId=63900


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> This should sort out any space issues that u may have Â ;D
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...0001&langId=-1&catalogId=1001&productId=63900


rofl!


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

What about a "Foozball table".. Much more fun ;D

I bought one when I was sorting out a games room in the old house (when I lived on my own!).

Its still up but now lives in the back of the garage of the new house (new games room to be, can you tell I'm now co-habiting!! :-/)

IMO more of a giggle when you have the lads round.

Got mine imported from Italy, worth the wait, has provided some quality fun to date


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

> This should sort out any space issues that u may have Â ;D
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...0001&langId=-1&catalogId=1001&productId=63900


Nice should match the decor 

Dave


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Abi - if you read it all - your on the pole!


At least I'm not up it .. or is it the duff : ;D.. or in the oven .. oh never mind ;D


----------

